# Viral Vid from U of Q in Montreal



## Benn (Sep 27, 2009)

Crazy... one shot, one take, one motivated student body...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zcOFN_VBVo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Barak (Sep 28, 2009)

Quebec !


----------



## Azure (Sep 28, 2009)

Nobody is that happy at college.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 28, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Nobody is that happy at college.


 
I have to agree with the citra flavored dude above me, college isn't that happy and those people were probably high as hell before they started shoot that vid :|


----------



## Benn (Sep 28, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> I have to agree with the citra flavored dude above me, college isn't that happy and those people were probably high as hell before they started shoot that vid :|


 
Well, niether of you are from Canada though, so how could you be sure that we aren't just that happy to be in post-secondary education?   As hard as it may be to believe, people can be that happy in each other's presence...

And Azure's a cynical nihilist, so negatvity from him is moot at this point...


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 28, 2009)

Benn said:


> Well, niether of you are from Canada though, so how could you be sure that we aren't just that happy to be in post-secondary education? As hard as it may be to believe, people can be that happy in each other's presence...
> 
> And Azure's a cynical nihilist, so negatvity from him is moot at this point...


 
Well what you said about Azure is true and maybe the colleges there manage to have fun other than boring the hell out of kids with lectures and give them 15 page papers to write @.@


----------



## Azure (Sep 28, 2009)

Benn said:


> Well, niether of you are from Canada though, so how could you be sure that we aren't just that happy to be in post-secondary education?   As hard as it may be to believe, people can be that happy in each other's presence...
> 
> And Azure's a cynical nihilist, so negatvity from him is moot at this point...


I am cynical, but I am not a nihilist.  I'm more of a realist.  But I still refuse to believe that people are that happy.  Maybe on drugs. And the Black Eyed Peas?  x.x


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd just like to point out that psychologists, y'know, the ones who seem obsessed with telling us pretty much every single one of us is rife with issues, are mostly in agreement that one of these problems is sustaining a self-imposed illusion of happiness that is actually very shallow and fragile - and us realistic people get constantly called "negative" for threatening that, pretty much just by being there, even when we're not talking, somehow.

edit: though for my part, yeah, having to put up with shit from all these people that don't see the disconnect between believing themselves to be happy and upbeat, yet being so obsessed with my supposed "negativity" that it actually makes _them_ seem negative makes me, well, pretty fucking negative.


----------



## Azure (Sep 28, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I'd just like to point out that psychologists, y'know, the ones who seem obsessed with telling us pretty much every single one of us is rife with issues, are mostly in agreement that one of these problems is sustaining a self-imposed illusion of happiness that is actually very shallow and fragile - and us realistic people get constantly called "negative" for threatening that, pretty much just by being there, even when we're not talking, somehow.
> 
> edit: though for my part, yeah, having to put up with shit from all these people that don't see the disconnect between believing themselves to be happy and upbeat, yet being so obsessed with my supposed "negativity" that it actually makes _them_ seem negative makes me, well, pretty fucking negative.


I love you man.


----------

